# Before we start the season... "I guarantee it" Thread



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Ok, let me first admit that I'm very excited about this upcoming season. 
So before we begin the season, I would like to create a "I guarantee it" thread where you make a prediction about certain things involving any Lakers. I'll start out by saying...

*I guarantee that Luke Walton will shoot over 40% from the three point line!*

It sounds stupid but I love bringing back out threads and saying HAHA I told you so!

Alright Lakers fan, make your bold "I guarentee it" statement. :biggrin:


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

*I guarantee that Kwame Brown will average at least 10 points & 10 rebounds this season!*


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

*I guarantee that Odom will average 22/10/5!* :banana:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I guarantee the Lakers will win at least 1 game this season. Any doubters? Nope.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

EHL said:


> I guarantee the Lakers will win at least 1 game this season. Any doubters? Nope.


 damnit, you took mine. 

*I guarantee farmar will start 8 games by season end.*


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

I guarantee Bynum will have a double double this season


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

EHL said:


> I guarantee the Lakers will win at least 1 game this season. Any doubters? Nope.


What a bold prediction.

I guarentee Phil Jackson will replace his left *** at season's end.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*i guarantee the Lakers will make the playoffs!!!!!*


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

I guarantee that Luke Walton will be _in the running_ for Best 6th Man Award. Did I say that???


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

*I guarentee the Lakers will win over 40 games *


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Okay, here's another one:

*I guarantee Kwame Brown will not drop the ball the whole season!*


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I guarantee that Kwame Brown will average <b>less</b> than 10 points, 10 boards and 30 minutes a game this season.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Jamel Irief said:


> I guarantee that Kwame Brown will average <b>less</b> than 10 points, 10 boards and 30 minutes a game this season.


i guarantee that jazzy will call you a kwame hater :biggrin:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Jamel, this is a *bold* prediction thread. Come on.

I guarantee you that Bynum will impress so much, that he maintains the starting C spot.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Jamel, this is a *bold* prediction thread. Come on.
> 
> I guarantee you that Bynum will impress so much, that he maintains the starting C spot.



and will win Most Improved!! :clap:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*I guarantee that the lakers go UNDEFEATED this season.*against all teams in Oregon


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> I guarantee that Kwame Brown will average <b>less</b> than 10 points, 10 boards and 30 minutes a game this season.


 :whatever: 

Hey Jamel, i got an idea, why dont you say something *POSITIVE* about the Lakers


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Ghiman said:


> :whatever:
> 
> Hey Jamel, i got an idea, why dont you say something *POSITIVE* about the Lakers


he meant that kwame will get less than 10 points because it will be andrew's breakout season :biggrin:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Jamel is not a Lakers hater. He's just a contrarian.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

I guarantee Kobe will win MVP and scoring title.
I guarantee Andrew Bynum will win MIP.
I guarantee Lakers will make it to atleast the second round.
I guarantee Farmar will be one of the front runners for ROY.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I guarantee the Lakers play in the Western Conference Finals this season.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

^ Now that's a guarantee.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Jamel, this is a *bold* prediction thread. Come on.
> 
> I guarantee you that Bynum will impress so much, that he maintains the starting C spot.


I think I will second that!!! :cheers:


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I guarantee Vald will hit 8-3's in a game this year.
I guarantee Wafer gets cut from the team
I guarantee there will be a trade by the deadline.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I guarantee that Cook will play OK defense this year (that's going out on a limb)


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

I guarantee Lamar Odom averages a Triple Double.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> I guarantee that Cook will play OK defense this year (that's going out on a limb)


 If he does, might as well predict starting lineup.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

EHL said:


> ^ Now that's a guarantee.


Why I feel this way is simple. 

the supposed contenders

Mavs- Not real impressed, they have a victim's mindset because of their whining Owner. Dirk buys into it as well as if the get all the bad calls and all the bad things from the league and Stern. They're not that strongminded. We match-up really well with them. We have players with size and agility enough to keep up with Dirk. They have no answer for Kobe at all ( Which is why the Wade finals hype was funny Kobe averaged what 40 a game against them last season) And our bigs are better than theirs. 

Spurs- They don't have that size anymore that protected the rim with duel shot blockers. Duncan is their only shot blocking big now which is alot easier to manuever against. Their defense will take a hit not having Mohammad nor Rasho in there. We have another perimeter defender now to guard Manu and the Spurs bench is even shorter. Duncan isn't the dominanat player anymore that can control games night to night, he's finally showing wear and tear from all the deep playoff runs. 

Suns- After taking it 7 with them we finally have a comfort level playing against that style of play. Our size bothers them and with the added scoring options in Vlad and Evans contributing along with our young guys they won't be able to stick Kobe as much which will make him even more of a problem for them. Amare being back is already causing tension, their style of play is sure to change incorporating bigger and slower half court minded players back in the fold. And marcus Banks is a turnover machine in reserve waiting to happen. Losing court spacers House and Thomas is gonna hurt.

Clippers- They are the biggest overhyped team in the league. They are everyone's sexy pick. For all the Clippers run the city talk they won 2 MORE games than we did last season 2, Dos, the number after 1, Dunleavy is a terrible coach, Tim Thomas is a coach killer as a player, Sam Cassell in a reduced role is injury proned , Livingston still can't shoot and still doesn't play any defense, and Kaman is so overhyped its sickening. Only players I respect is Mobley, and Brand. 

The strength of our team is team chemistry. Its damn near perfect. Kobe can lead, PJ uses Kobe as the surrogate, odom takes criticism well and Brown and Bynum respond very well to good coaching. We're gonna start bad but be all over folks by season's end.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

jazzy1 said:


> yada yada . . . and Kaman is so overhyped its sickening.


Dont talk bad about Kaman or we're comin' for ya.

I love that pastey white skin and stringy hair. He has got to be my favorite non-Laker.

I guarantee Kaman makes you wish we had him on our team instead of Kwame.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> I guarantee the Lakers play in the Western Conference Finals this season.


Will they win? If not, who do you see them losing to?

Just curious.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

I guarantee Kobe will take the lakers past the 1st round.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Pain5155 said:


> I guarantee Kobe will take the lakers past the 1st round.


 This is the season where everyone else steps up and become great role players that Phil is so spectacular at molding. No more riding the shoulders of Kobe.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

My positive predictions

I guarantee that Smush remains a double digit scorer

I guarantee that Lamar will break out of this preseason funk and make all his struggles of early last year forgettable

I guarantee that Devin Green makes the team


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Will they win? If not, who do you see them losing to?
> 
> Just curious.


I see us losing to the Spurs in 6. One more year and we're in the finals. A couple bad losess late in games with inexperience cost us the series. 

Bynum has a breakout season, Kwame has good season, Walton has breakout season , Cook and Turiaf have really good seasons. Smush has a very good season as well, Farmar pushes him late though. Vlad is bad till feb. Mihm's season a wash with injuries.odom does Odom, Kobe has bad season in and out of lineup till Feb, Evans solid all season as well.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

I guarantee that lakers will go to finals


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

I guarantee that Radman will play better than Cookie.

I guarentee that Radman will live up to his contract.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

dannyM said:


> I guarantee that Radman will play better than Cookie.
> 
> I guarentee that Radman will live up to his contract.



I guarantee that I hope you are right.


----------



## azn kobe jr (May 6, 2006)

i guarantee it that Kobe will make a new record for something


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

elcap15 said:


> I guarantee that I hope you are right.


you read the new article? he won't have surgery until summer, so we'll have to hope his hand heals. if not, i dont think know if he can hit the open shots.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

How your guarantee's looking?

My Kwame one is looking good, along with Smush after his recent run. Devin Green obviously went down, but Odom was looking good.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

not very good i gaurnteed a sweep against every team in Oregon...that didnt happen


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I predicted that Bynum would play so well that he'd retain the starting position over Kwame. That obviously didn't happen, but I feel like it should have. Kwame will always be inconsistent no matter how small of a role given to him. That's not hate either. It's his weak-mindedness. Anything we get from Kwame is an added bonus in my opinion. I also predicted that the role players would all step up this season and there would be no more riding on the shoulders of Kobe. Not too shabby on that one thus far.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

onelakerfan said:


> I guarantee that lakers will go to finals



I have long way to go


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I gurantee Lakers will be a top 5 team and trade Kwame Brown away for a crazy deal in our favor.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I guarantee I will score as much as Aaron McKie the rest of the season.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

elcap15 said:


> I guarantee Vald will hit 8-3's in a game this year.
> I guarantee Wafer gets cut from the team
> I guarantee there will be a trade by the deadline.



1) I think the most he's gotten so far is 5. He isnt playing nearly as much as I thought and this was before the hand injury I believe.

2) Check. Ehh, no surprise there.

3) HHmmmmm. Lots of talk. Since we are winning, even with the injuries, I am less sure of this now than I was preseason, but it could still happen.


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

Well, my Lamar Odom Triple Double guarantee isn't lookin too great. He's averaging 17.5 ppg, 8.7 rpg, and 4.5 apg.

Maybe he could do it with how the team is playing now?


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Eternal said:


> DannyM's predicition is looking real good right now with Walton shooting over 40% from 3s.


haha thanks. 

I needed something positive after that pathetic lost to the Grizzs.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

dannyM said:


> haha thanks.
> 
> I needed something positive after that pathetic lost to the Grizzs.


imma start calling you "da prophet".


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> imma start calling you "da prophet".


kDoS. :worthy:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

a new season means...

a new start to the "I guarantee it" thread!

*I guarantee Vlad Radmanovic will win THE MOST IMPROVED PLAYER OF YEAR AWARD!*

yes i'm bold as a mother****er now lets get this started!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I guarantee the Lakers win 50!!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I guarantee:
The Lakers will have a winning record vs. the top three teams in the west
Fisher will miss over 15 games due to injury
Java will be in the top 3 in voting for ROY
Kobe will piss us off on some plays and have us in awe on others
Shaq will have a smart *** comment about Bynum
I will be really drunk at at least 5 Laker games this year. (two "at"s in a row work...wow)


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I gurantee Odom will average 20+ PPG this year.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

There will be a trade before the deadline.

The Lakers will not be one of the worst 15 teams in the league defensively.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

This has always been a great thread DannyM. I remember your prophetic guarantee about Luke Walton last year and that was impressive man.


This year, 


-I guarantee Farmar will be LA's best and most reliable point guard.
-Lamar Odom will have a career high in PPG.
-Vladimir Radmanovic will average at least 12ppg off the bench.
-Bynum overall will be LA's big man.

-Kobe will be a Bull before the trade deadline. :biggrin:


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

ceejaynj said:


> I guarantee that Luke Walton will be _in the running_ for Best 6th Man Award. Did I say that???


Hey...I said this last season!!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> *i guarantee the Lakers will make the playoffs!!!!!*


Muwahahahaha!!! I was right!!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I guarentee Odom will disapoint


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I guarantee a Laker will hit a half court short to win a game o.0


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I guarantee that Kobe averages 7 assists per game.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

I guarantee Lamar will miss at least 15 games this season, oh well, he will certainly miss first 2 weeks.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

i guarantee that this is the year that Bynum makes us all witnesses.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I guarantee that Kwame Brown will average less than 8 point 8 boards and 25 minutes a game.

Fisher will continue in the recent trend of Laker MLE signings that dissapoint.

Cook and Radmanovich are the big surprises this year like Walton was last year.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> I guarantee that Kwame Brown will average less than 8 point 8 boards and 25 minutes a game.
> 
> Fisher will continue in the recent trend of Laker MLE signings that dissapoint.
> 
> Cook and Radmanovich are the big surprises this year like Walton was last year.



Sums up my feelings nicely.

I'd only add I think Bynum will have fairly consistent numbers and be a true starter by the end of the season, around 10/10 or so.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I guarantee that Fisher will be a massive disappointment.
I guarantee that we will regret resigning Luke Walton without making an effort at getting a superior Pietrus first.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bump.

How are your predictions looking so far, fellas? 

For me, Kobe's not averaging the 7 assists per game yet like I had hoped, but he could still get there as he's currently at 5.3 APG and passing the ball very well recently.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

dannyM said:


> a new season means...
> 
> a new start to the "I guarantee it" thread!
> 
> ...


i'm tweakin like a mofo after this prediction


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> I guarantee the Lakers win 50!!


Well we can still do it. Lets wait and see. :clap:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

KennethTo said:


> I guarantee that we will regret resigning Luke Walton .


Boy were you right.



KennethTo said:


> I guarantee that Fisher will be a massive disappointment..


not so right.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Dominate24/7 said:


> i guarantee that this is the year that Bynum makes us all witnesses.


good prediction.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> I guarantee that Kwame Brown will average less than 8 point 8 boards and 25 minutes a game.


 Good prediction...?


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

The One said:


> Good prediction...?


more like captain obvious


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

DaRizzle said:


> I guarantee:
> The Lakers will have a winning record vs. the top three teams in the west


 Im right about this so far...and I dont think we can beat ourselves!:biggrin:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> There will be a trade before the deadline.
> 
> The Lakers will not be one of the worst 15 teams in the league defensively.


Muwahahahaha... Eat my **** people...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I am sorry February first is not a "deadline" move! :wink:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Cris said:


> I am sorry February first is not a "deadline" move! :wink:


That's why I said before the deadline turd.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I like your 3 week window. I should *(edit things so they)* apply it to more things in life.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Muwahahahaha... Eat my **** people...



I couldn't resist...first 10 seconds

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wlTMT_k2XV8&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wlTMT_k2XV8&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> I couldn't resist...first 10 seconds
> 
> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wlTMT_k2XV8&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wlTMT_k2XV8&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


:thinking2:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

wtf


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

What can I say, I like sick humor sometimes. The song, by Bloodhound Gang, was the first thing I thought of when I saw his quote...ignore the video

PS. Now that I think of it you were using the D word...at first i thought of the S word


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

lol...i freaked you guys out


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Eternal said:


> I gurantee Lakers will be a top 5 team and trade Kwame Brown away for a crazy deal in our favor.


:rbanana:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^nice...dreaming does work


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

No, I was absolutely losing the S word... still compltely lost.. Not even Gem Clear can clear that one up...


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Ah geez....joke gone really really really really wrong. Nobody is perfect.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> ^nice...dreaming does work


I didn't dream, I knew. :dead:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> I guarantee the Lakers play in the Western Conference Finals this season.


I think I'm looking pretty good with this one here so far.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

jazzy1 said:


> I think I'm looking pretty good with this one here so far.


not really. you made that prediction for LAST season. check the date.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Silk D said:


> not really. you made that prediction for LAST season. check the date.


:rofl2:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

dannyM said:


> a new season means...
> 
> a new start to the "I guarantee it" thread!
> 
> ...


man i'm lookin sexy :eek8:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

well vlady IS improved over last year at least.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Nice work with the bold prediction, Eternal.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Haha, I should read more carefully. Eternal pulled a fast one editing his post.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

The One said:


> Good prediction...?


^response to Jamel's prediction of Kwame averaging less than 8 & 8.

Seriously. That was really going out on a limb.:laugh:


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Dominate24/7 said:


> Haha, I should read more carefully. Eternal pulled a fast one editing his post.


I love guys.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

^
Umm, are you sure? :laugh:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

DaRizzle said:


> I guarantee: 1. Kwame will be booed off the team
> 2. The Hornets will challenge for #1 in the west
> 3. Andrew Bynum will become a top 5 center
> 4. Shaq will be traded to the west, probably the Suns
> ...



Damn, Im lookin pretty good on my predictions


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Nah, tearing a ligament in one's hand is pretty common. You didn't predict on which finger man...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> I guarantee the Lakers win 50!!


hmmmm im looking pretty good right now! Lets see!


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

^ That is looking good. We may in fact surpass 55 wins.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

ceejaynj said:


> I guarantee that Luke Walton will be _in the running_ for Best 6th Man Award. Did I say that???


OMG...I must have been drunk! :cheers:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe needs to start getting more assists so my prediction can come true! I want back to back 15+ assist games! Let's go, Kobe!


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> Damn, Im lookin pretty good on my predictions


:lol: You sure are!!!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Lets start the.... 

08/09 Predictions

Andrew Bynum will lead the league in FG%
Andrew Bynum will lead the league in dunks

...more later


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I think we should create a new thread for it...

Start a new one, DaRizzle.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Lakers win 55+


Lakers beat the Blazers at least once in Portland.


----------

